# Solved: Emachines recovery disk



## steveb1492 (Nov 5, 2005)

Anyone know if I need the emachines recovery disk to reload win98 to a computer? I have the windows key, but not the cd (its an Etower 366IS). Can I just use a generic Windows 98 disk?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can use a generic disk, but the key from the eMachines license probably won't work, and you'll also have to download drivers for all the components.


----------



## steveb1492 (Nov 5, 2005)

Driver downloads wouldn't be a problem, but the key not working would. Anyone know where I can get (preferably download) a recovery cd?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't download them. You'd have to contact eMachines, and I seriously doubt they're going to help you with a system that old.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

search your harddrive for *.cab. Many times the installation is on the harddrive. You should see a bunch of win98_xx.cab files. 

If it's there, burn the whole folder to a cd, make yourself a boot and you're set.


----------



## steveb1492 (Nov 5, 2005)

'Cept for the fact that the hdd died. So a generic windows install disk won't work?


----------



## steveb1492 (Nov 5, 2005)

Update: it did work. Thanks for your help


----------

